# Snowshoe lovers :)



## Ella (Mar 7, 2004)

I am looking for any snowshoe cats' lovers/breeders - especially from the Old Continent 8) but not only!
This breed is still not very well known here (apart from the UK) and it's qiite hard to find someone to talk to about them...

So, don't hide yourselves!


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

You could go to the Snowshoe cat club. You could punch in snowshoe cat club/message board/forums in to any search engine and come up wihth a likeable forum. In fact, there are message boards/froums for most any kind of special breed of cat imaginable. Ragdolls, Siamese, and Snowshoes' are all popular breeds at least in the USA.


----------



## Ella (Mar 7, 2004)

Yes, I know - this was the way I've found this Cat Forum.
And that's why I'm looking for such people here  
About Snowshoe - it's NOT so popular breed in other countries, believe me. I have the first sno-cat in my country, in Germany there are about twenty of them, in Czech about four or five... It would be hard to call it popularity 8) We all meet occasionally on International Cat Shows, but this is not enough. 
Well, I hope to find someone here, anyway.


----------

